# Rec. Veggie Bread TNT



## GrannyG (May 12, 2007)

This is soooo goood. Someone made this and sent it to the teachers at school yesterday, and then shared this wonderful recipe.

Veggie Bread

3 cans biscuits, cut into 1/4ths
1 onion or green onions (I used both)
1 diced bell pepper
1 1/2 sticks melted REAL butter
1/2 pound cooked bacon (I used a pound)
1 1/2 cups shredded cheese (I use Cheddar)

Saute onions and pepper in butter. Add cooked bacon.
layer biscuits in a bundt pan with onions, pepper, bacon,
cheese. I made 3 layers. Topped with Cheddar cheese.
Bake at 350 degrees. I baked mine for 25 minutes, turned
it upside down, let it cool, and put it on a plate. Lucious!


----------



## Barbara L (May 13, 2007)

This sounds like a great thing to bring to our next church supper.  Thanks for sharing!

 Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!  

That looks delicious, although I'll probably cut back a bit on the onion & substitute turkey bacon due to dear husband's preferences.  I'm sure it will still be delicious.


----------



## Treklady (May 17, 2007)

I don't mean to be the wet blanket here, but doesn't it cease to be a 'veggie bread' due to the bacon. I ask this because my daughter is a vegetarian and if no one told me it had bacon in it and said this is veggie bread, she would have eaten it without knowing.

I realize that you would see the bacon in this recipe, but what if it had just been bacon grease, you may not see the tidbits then. Just curious.


----------



## GrannyG (May 17, 2007)

When someone gives me a recipe, I do not change anything they write. I add my own notes to it in paranthesis. This is what it was named, and the recipe given to all who wanted it, so I really do not know the reason for the title, I just enjoy it.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 5, 2007)

Biscuits?.. what kind of biscuits? Could I subsitute the bacon for anything? Like mushrooms maybe?


----------



## GrannyG (Jun 5, 2007)

I used canned biscuits, such as Pillsbury or a store brand. I bet it would be great with mushrooms in it. The last one I made required longer to bake than 25 minutes, so now I just watch it until it is golden brown and is well done. I also decreased the butter to just one cube. It was plenty to use to dip the biscuits in and for cooking the onions and peppers. Around here, we have a joke about bought canned biscuits, we call them "Whomp biscuits" because you have to hit the can on the sink or use a spoon at the tear, and they make a sound to open them.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> we call them "Whomp biscuits" because you have to hit the can on the sink or use a spoon at the tear, and they make a sound to open them.



kind of like when you finally unzip your jeans after a long night out and getting ready for bed


----------

